# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Ribkneuzing

## anneuijen

wat zijn de symptomen?

----------


## Sefi

o.a. pijn op de ribben, moeite met ademhalen, uitrekken kan pijnlijk zijn.

Misschien kun je vermelden waar je last van hebt?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Anneuijen,

Dit zijn de symptomen van gekneusde ribben:


Symptomen gekneusde rib:

* Tederheid in de buurt van de schade gebied
* Pijn bij het ademhalen.
* Kortademigheid
* Toename van pijn als gevolg van enige beweging.
* Constante pijn in de rib
* Zichtbare tekenen van kneuzingen in de buurt van de oorspronkelijke plaats van het trauma of letsel 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

